

Tech has a gender problem, and it doesn't get better by not talking about it - octo_t
http://www.newstatesman.com/sci-tech/2012/11/tech-has-gender-problem-and-it-doesnt-get-better-not-talking-about-it

======
lmm
On current evidence, talking about it doesn't make it better either. Without
concrete suggestions for improvement (and not just "raising awareness", that's
circular) this story is just noise.

